# PDF im firefox lesen ohne adobe

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe seit längeren den PDF Reader von Adobe deinstalliert.

Allerdings kann ich jetzt keine PDFs mehr im Firefox lesen, sondern muss diese 

runterladen auf Platte speichern und dann mit evince öffnen.

Gibt es ein Plugin um im firefox PDF lesen zu können ohne adobe?

Jörg

----------

## jodel

Ich benutze das gpdf addon:

http://blog.arpitnext.com/gpdf

damit wird jedes pdf automatisch online im google docs viewer geöffnet. Bei großen PDFs ist das nicht optimal, da der viewer da ziemlich langsam ist. Aber man kanns dann immer noch runterladen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi jodel,

ne ich muss google nicht auch noch zeigen welche PDF Dateien ich lesen.

Brauche schon ein Programm welches auch ohne Internet läuft.

Kommt absolut nicht in frage.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Warum sagst Du Firefox nicht einfach das er pdf Dateien mit evince öffnen soll?

Bearbeiten -> Eigenschaften -> Applikationen

saludos

andreas

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

xpdf ist eine pdf reader

Gruss

Kurt

----------

## Necoro

Ich benutz www-plugins/mozplugger um PDFs direkt im ePDFviewer in Firefox zu öffnen. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut  :Smile: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

das war die Lösung für mich:

Bearbeiten -> Eigenschaften -> Applikationen 

Jetzt werden PDF Dokummente mit evience geöffnet.

Die Lösung finde ich auch nicht schlecht:

www-plugins/mozplugger

Danke

----------

